# Help with excision left nipple areolar complex with partial mastectomy



## Jennifer CPC (Jun 5, 2015)

Good morning - 
I am stuck 
I have a male patient with an excision left nipple areolar complex with partial mastectomy for mammary duct ectasia with chronic cystic mastitis.

I need help with the CPT code(s).  Can anyone lend a hand?
Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## DLS5697 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Expert*

19303 Simple mastectomy is what I would use, the 19300 is only for gynecomastia.  Hope that helps 
Denise


----------



## Jennifer CPC (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you  - would you code anything for the excision left nipple areolar complex?  Or would that be bundled into the mastectomy?


----------

